# HSS: Chest Specialization



## Rocco32 (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=1236824

With no work, I can do whatever program I want to know without time restraints. I really like Chris's programs and with eating well and having the time to rest I think I'll see some good progress with this. I'll do Chest for 4 weeks, followed by Back for 4 weeks and then 1-2 weeks deloading. Then Shoulders followed by Legs. 

Here is the first Workout:

*Neutral Grip DB Bench-*
50 x 7
60 x 5
70 x 3
60 x 7
70 x 5
80 x 3

*Decline Bench Press, Double Contraction (HARD) SuperSet with 2 Position Cable X-over (8-10 high position, then 8-10 Low)-*
95 x 8/ 15 x 10/10
95 x 8/ 20 x 9/10
95 x 8/ 20 x 10/10

*Combo DB/Cable Press-*
25DB, 10Cable x 12
25DB, 15Cable x 10/9

*Pec Deck, last half of movement-*
15 x 100

*Workout time 40 min*

20 min of walking on treadmill afterwards.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Legs, low volume*

*Frog Stance Squat-*
70 x 8/8/9

*SLDL-*
225 x 8/8/7

*Toes out Leg Ext-*
45 x 12/12
52.5 x 11

*Iso Leg Curl-*
50 x 12/9/7

*Standing Calf-*
100 x 12/11/10

60 sec RI's for all exercises

My right knee has been hurting pretty good for a few months, taking stairs hurts and such so my quad movements are mainly for that area from what I've read. Hoping to build up and get the pain to dissapate. 

I think I'm taking a dive with the diet as well, very tired muscle wise in the gym.


----------



## Du (Sep 12, 2006)

Yea Rocco; Im lookin for some big things in this journal.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> My right knee has been hurting pretty good for a few months, taking stairs hurts and such so my quad movements are mainly for that area from what I've read. Hoping to build up and get the pain to dissapate.
> 
> I think I'm taking a dive with the diet as well, very tired muscle wise in the gym.



Yo tough guy hows about seeing a doc


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 12, 2006)

du510 said:


> Yea Rocco; Im lookin for some big things in this journal.



but not from his weight selection!




yo rock.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> but not from his weight selection!



That's not very nice.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 12, 2006)

I cant read the red ink on that paper.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

du510 said:


> Yea Rocco; Im lookin for some big things in this journal.


Hey buddy, what's happening? I think Robert would ban me if I posted my "big" thing in here


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yo tough guy hows about seeing a doc


Ummmm, yeah....about that....I don't have any insurance right now  Things are much tighter than we had thought it would be, I'm a bit freaked out.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> but not from his weight selection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, I missed your insults!!!! What's up man?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 13, 2006)

I am interested in seeing how this works out for you. I bet you will make some nice gains now that you aren???t caught up in work so much.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

Roc!!!  How's the poker?  Are you not working?  Did I read that right?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Chest*

*Wide Grip Bench to Base of Neck, 90 sec RI-*
135 x 8/8/7/6

*Decline DB Low portion double contraction Superset with DB Half Flye with 3 sec Eccentric and 3 sec static hold-*
30/20 x 10/9
30/15 x 10/8
30/10 x 9/12

*Combo Concentric DB Press/5 sec Eccentric DB Flye-*
25 x 12
30 x 11
30 x 10

*Partial movement (1st) Pec Deck-*
30 x 100

*WO Time- 35 min*

I know the weights are incredibly pathetic looking, but those exercises are freaking hard for me!!!! I really like it but it's also humbling. Not to mention I'm isocaloric and incredibly stressed out right now!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

KelJu said:


> I am interested in seeing how this works out for you. I bet you will make some nice gains now that you aren???t caught up in work so much.


Thanks, I'm interested also. I think I really need to relax a bit though, the day after I quit my job it hit me what I just did LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Roc!!!  How's the poker?  Are you not working?  Did I read that right?


Hey SEXY!!! I've given up the poker. And while I still had money LOL. In retrospect I realised how intensely addicted to it I was and that is definately counterproductive to what I'm trying to achieve here. Yep, I'm unemployed right now.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> I think Robert would ban me if I posted my "big" thing in here





Fitgirl70 said:


> How's the poker?



This journal is now rated XXX.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey SEXY!!! I've given up the poker. And while I still had money LOL. In retrospect I realised how intensely addicted to it I was and that is definately counterproductive to what I'm trying to achieve here. Yep, I'm unemployed right now.




The boss put her foot down did she


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> The boss put her foot down did she


LOL, actually no. She was glad I made the decision but I made it completely on my own!!! I'm a big boy now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

What happened?  You quit, I read....what happened?


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fitgirl70 said:


> What happened?  You quit, I read....what happened?


Things I can't talk about because of the nature of my job. I just couldn't do it any longer a sleep at night. I plan to go back to school full-time and finish and in the meantime I'm finding what I'm about. I plan to do a lot of writing and I'm looking for some internships or stress free jobs to help out a bit.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> LOL, actually no. She was glad I made the decision but I made it completely on my own!!! I'm a big boy now




Well......you did say you were going to show your thing!!


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 13, 2006)

Everything is looking good man, I'm looking forward to seeing how you progresse with this.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 13, 2006)

On a real note.. good luck with the job status.  I hope this gives you some time off to really focus on your bodybuilding efforts.  Nothing like a mini vacation!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2006)

Rocco32 said:


> stress free jobs to help out a bit.


Librarian?

Was'sup, Roc!


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2006)

Random thought:

If you become a pornstar you can make your name "Coccko."

You may now continue.


----------

